# How many decoys do I need?



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I've always been more of a duck hunter, but next year I want to try to target more geese. I plan on buying all quality full bodies. What is the minimum amount of decoys I should buy to have an effective spread?

Also in the early goose season, when I cant shoot ducks, does it help to put out full body duck decoys with the goose decoys?

Thanks


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Getting fullbodies for geese and being effective is really up to the person. If you want to get fullbodies you have to decide how much money you want to spend and how much room you have.

I would personally buy about 2-5 dozen bigfoots.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Think about the competition on your area. Drive around and look at the spreads. And you will know what you need to kill them. Personally being the biggest decoy whore on this site the more the better for me.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I would think you could kill geese in the early season with about 3 dozen fullbodies. I also like to get a dozen nice shells to put around the blinds.
As for the duck decoys i personally wouldn't bother with them.

Depending on the time of year and the amt of guys your gonna be hunting with your spread amt is gonna very. I would only hide 4 ppl at the most in 3 doz. deeks tho and that might be tough.

I'm with shootem tho on the more the better. Its not always gonna help but rarely does it ever hurt.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I was once told that it takes 24 decoys per person you are going to hide in ground blinds. So using that as a rule of thumb that is what you should start with.

I have 8 doz decoys myself. When we hunt with 4 others we have about 250 we put out.

Now during the early season we only put out what we see in that field the day before when scouting. ie....if we see about 3 doz birds on the ground we only put out 3 doz decoys. And yes that is hiding 4 guys. Last year the first hunt of the season we hide 7 guys with 36 decoys and shot 8 birds. We had three waves of birds that came in and the shooting was not that good.

Now during the late season we throw the whole spread at them. Majority of full bodies consisting of big foots and GHG's. Along with about 3 doz GHG shells.

So I hope this helps. But if you are looking at only full body spread make sure you have the room for storage and capability of hauling them to the field. 250 decoys and 4 blinds fills up a 7 x 14 enclosed trailer pretty full.

Now with all of this said you can get silo's mixed in and add bulk to your spread. Loads of birds get killed over silo every year. So don't rule them out.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If your stuck on fullbodies get them. But I killed a lot of geese with just sillo's last fall. I also was able to look at the deadly decoys and they also look great.

Another thing you may want to think about is, run something different then everyone else around you. If everyone is running a ton of fullbodies, run less. After having my best year ever hunting and only using sillo's I am beginning to think that Canada geese aren't as smart as everyone thinks they are.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

If you have the money to get a nice fullbody spread do it.

And if you need to start small do that too, don't just by junk so you can have numbers.


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

I only use 14 floaters! Its all about location location location. I do alot of hunting on a public lake where everyone is running 50 to 100 decoys. You gotta just watch when and where the birds want to be and you could probably kill birds with 5 decoys. Just my :2cents:


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

From what I have seen the area I am planning on hunting does not see a whole lot of hunting pressure. Also I see quite a few geese but I rarely see large flocks. Most smaller ones, a couple dozen at most.

I'm not stuck on getting full bodies, but I am just under the impression that they probably work better and I'd rather buy less better quality decoys than a bunch of crappy ones. This way I can just add to my spread if I think need too. I guess I am probably planning on getting 2-3 dozen and see what happnes.

One more question. Lets say I have 3 dozen decoys, how many of those should be feeders, actives, lookers?

Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

I use 2-3 feeders for every active.
seems to work well
And for the record I have hidden 3 guys in the field and killed geese over just 6 full bodies. It really all depends on your location


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

i say more feeders the better. when you look at a field from a distance almost every decoy is feeding except for the usual 4-8 lookers. all my buddies are always tellin me look at how many have there heads up and i always have to tell them dont ya think when you watch from the road that there probably looking at you as well? to me more actives/lookers make a flock look insecure or unsafe. i say more feeders the better.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Feeders, lookers, resters, it doesn't matter I don't think. I have never seen a goose fly around the spread and say "oh damn there is only 50% feeders lets not go there"

Just get a dozen feeders, a dozen lookers, and a dozen resters and you will be set.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd go with 75 percent feeders. get a few actives and a few lookers for the outside of the spread.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

A feeding flock is a relaxed flock.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> A feeding flock is a relaxed flock.


But sometimes they are just loafing thus NOT feeding and STILL relaxed.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION no magic number if you are where they want to be and hidden well you will kill geese. Same reason guys with 2,000fb snow goose dekes shoot 7 geese and another group of guys shoot 50+ over a couple hundred.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> If your stuck on fullbodies get them. But I killed a lot of geese with just sillo's last fall.


since when is 30 geese in 5 months "alot"


----------



## Goosekilla1 (Feb 27, 2009)

All depents on were your hunting i use 12 decoys to 15 dozen. to me a good number is 6 dozen. i run all together 10 dozen feeder 5 dozen active


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

I used 2 dozen GHG shells for several years. $120 a dozen, killed a lot of birds and didn't take up much room.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Early season we run about 2 dozen full bodies and 12 FFD Shells.

Regualar season we run about 5 dozen Full bodies and 12 FFD shells. The shells look pretty good and offer good places to hide stuff like dead geese, ammo bags ect.

I think if you went out and bought 2 dozen FFD Lessers and 12 FFD shells you will be able to kill birds anytime of the season.

Dont let anyone tell you that you need 10 dozen Full bodies to kill geese. Unless you are hunting 10 guys and 2 video cameras you will NEVER NEED that may decoys.

we only hunt 4 guys or less so 3-5 dozen deeks is more than adequate.

No matter how many deeks you have or what kind they are shells/fullbodies you still have to put in the same amount of scouting time.

Having the best spread in the world doesn't automatically produce birds. you have to put in the time.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh one more thing.

Buy a Avery Finisher right from the start. They fold up really nice and don't have any parts to loose. Don't mess with an SUB or x lander or anything like that.

I started with a Power hunter and it worked fine but it is just hard to more around if the birds don't come in perfect.

I found a camo finisher on Ebay brand new in the box for less than $200

I will always hang on to the power hunter for certain situations and for a tag-a-long that doesn't have a blind.

Even more important than decoy numbers is being invisible. Make sure you are complety hidden. 10 Dozen Dave Smiths won't get you geese if they flare at 75 yds becasue they saw you.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Effective scouting for your local is of utmost importance.
I usually count the average amount of birds per wave and also count approximately how many have settled into the field and check out the roost from where they come from and do a number count.
Knowing this info along with being on the definite x along with proper concealment will give you a good calculated chance or opps as you never hardly see the whole flock lift of the roost and come in at one big swarm for only one chance..as geese are family groups and like to depart/arrive in their group and time. scout the birds arival and departure
I hunt solo and wth space and time I run 3 dz dekes...if the field is a big hot one then I would ask some guests to help me and they can pool their dekes.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Buy and X-lander that's a perfect starting point.

How many decoys, it really depends on where you're hunting. I've kill limited with 17 decoys in the early season. If you're on the X, you honestly don't need many decoys. At that point being well hidden is more important.

Also I would have my ratio be 67.8% feeders, my reseach shows that percentage is the most effect. Seriously, that's about the last thing I would worry about, apart from having an all active spread.

Late season, high pressure areas like where I hunt in Rochester is a nother ball game all together.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Before I built my spread up, I did well with 18-24 mag shells throughout the season, so that's the number I would recommend...

I usually set up anywhere from 6 to 50-60 full bodies, depends on the situation. Those small family group sets can be murder in early season.

No question FB are more realistic than shells but that being said, you can do very well with good shells like G&H Mags. You can put out several dozen of them for the cost of 1 dozen really good FBs like Dakotas, BF, or Harcore.

Another plus with shells when you are starting a spread is they are way easier to transport & store. You start carting around and storing 4 dozen or more FB's, you will find yourself shopping for a cargo trailer in short order...

I also have a dozen FB mallards I put out during general season, but truth be told I shoot just as many ducks with just goose decoys.

When I figure I need all the pull I can get, I put out 6 dozen FBs (1 doz mallards) and 5 doz mag &super mag shells. I try to use 70% - 75% feeder heads...


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Jungda99 said:


> Buy a Avery Finisher right from the start. They fold up really nice and don't have any parts to loose. Don't mess with an SUB or x lander or anything like that.


No parts to lose?!? What about the head rest? Nothing on an SUB or Xlander can disconnect. The pins are all now attached, plus the assembly is much simpler and quicker.

Finishers are the single worst-designed blinds that have ever been made.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Finishers are the single worst-designed blinds that have ever been made.[/quote said:


> WOW!! that is one BOLD statement.
> 
> I give a guy my opinion and wow look at that someone bashes it....weird
> 
> ...


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> Jungda99 said:
> 
> 
> > Buy a Avery Finisher right from the start. They fold up really nice and don't have any parts to loose. Don't mess with an SUB or x lander or anything like that.
> ...


also if you read the part where you talk about "pins" that should really answer the question about what blind you want to put together in the dark.

With the finisher you pop the head rest on and thats it...no pins or anything. you don't have to try and put a 1/4" thick pin into a small hole in the dark with a headlight on, gloves on ect.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Jungda99 said:


> I give a guy my opinion and wow look at that someone bashes it....weird


I give a guy my opinion and wow look at that someone bashes it...weird! :lol:

Apparently you have a different finisher than I did, I had to buy a new blind last summer because I lost my neck rest.


----------



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

Could you two get a room?

2-3 dozen fullbody, doesn't matter the brand just get some. feeder, rester, actives

A laydown blind, no matter the brand, just get one.

Goose call - flute, shortreed. doesn't matter which brand. just get one.

Find some buddies and go out and have a good time :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

goosehunternd said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > If your stuck on fullbodies get them. But I killed a lot of geese with just sillo's last fall.
> ...


To me that is alot of geese. Im lucky if I can get out more then once a week.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I've hunted/owned both a finisher and an X-land'r. The finisher is a decent blind but no where near the x-land'r. The finisher has the back-rest plus the tube that slides in near the head rest. With the x-land'r there is nothing to put together or assemble. Simple pull a strap and you're good to go.


----------



## mmprescott (Sep 29, 2008)

The first two years that I hunted in ND it was over nothing but 5 dz. goose decoys. We did just as good then as we do now, usually limiting, with more then 12 dz. goose decoys all fb that we rarely use all of until mid-late to late season. The first couple days of last season I had one hunt with just 3 dz. shells and shot 5 birds and had the same results the next day with 4 dz. fb's. I don't think it matters until the birds have been pressured into bigger groups later in the season. I have 2 dz fb mallards but if I were to do it over I would buy nothing but the 5/8 shells they look just as good and have had days were we have had our limit of ducks with'in 30 mins of shooting time and were waiting for geese to show up while ducks were walking around in our decoys with just the shells and never suspected anything. I say the first 2-3 dozen decoys you buy should be shells til you get used to setting up and taking care of all the small things and see some results, then start buying fb's. With enough fb's comes a trailer and all the other "necessary" gear. Save your money and decide early in the game whether you want to make the 3-4 thousand dollar commitment to make every hunt the best of your life.


----------

